# Anybody know anything about altec 920-8a's?



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

So i just got a pair of altec 920 -8as in pristine condition and i need some info i cant find anyting on them. theyre 12" coaxial speakers and i would love to find cabinets for them. any ideas?


Chris


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those are from the early 1980's huh?

Here is the unofficial homepage for Altec.

I noticed the TS Parameters are listed for them there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

awesome thanks yeah they have the TS paramaters but im stuill clueless as to how they will sound. i was kinda hoping somebody'd be like, oh yeah heres some plans. lol thanks man

Chris


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

You might want check this place out. For example, they seem to have a lot of info on various Altec Lansing products. They had a pdf file on how to repair your driver, they had several speaker plans available -- Although, I couldn't tell if any used your particular driver though. A lot of them were horn systems (ala VOTT), but there were several that were based on cone drivers.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool
im checking them out now.

Thanks Guys
Chris


----------

